# My Frozen White Mk7 Fiesta Zetec S detailed



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Some pics after my 1st go at machine polishing, really chuffed with the way the car looks now. :buffer: No swirls now. :thumb:

Should've been like that from the garage. 

Sorry there's no befores as I couldn't get my camera to pic up the swirls, bird etchings properly.

Hope you like. 


















































Thanks for looking,
Stephen


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Lush car! Nice seeing shiny white cars. Are you a member on www.zsoc.com?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate :thumb:

Great pictures by the water, lovely car to!


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ben_ZS said:


> Lush car! Nice seeing shiny white cars. Are you a member on www.zsoc.com?


Hi Ben, I'm posting some pics there too, but haven't signed up yet as a member.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, that is a breath takingly beautiful car.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Lovely cars in white, the sharp edges all over this are awsome.
I wonder what the ST will look like in this shape??!?!?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning in white i cant wait to get mine with the mountune 140 kit hope my orders not late lol,great work on the detail what products did you use.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments. 



andrewst500 said:


> stunning in white i cant wait to get mine with the mountune 140 kit hope my orders not late lol,great work on the detail what products did you use.


Wash - 2BM with Duragloss 902
Clay - Gloss-It Mild Clay & Megs Last Touch
Paint Correction - Megs G220 with Menzerna 203S & Lake Country pads
Clean - Werkstat Prime Acrylic
Sealant - Werkstat Jet Trigger Acrylic (4 coats)


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

thats what i bought the werkstat kit its great on white and light colours


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The mk7 is so much better looking than the mk6, especially in frozen white and polished up nicely like this. Looks superb. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Very Cool....:thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great job. How do you find the car? My wife wants one in that spec and colour.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

kennym999 said:


> Great job. How do you find the car? My wife wants one in that spec and colour.


I love the look of the new Fiesta. They are a very good car, just a bit slow for me but hey I just come from a 300 bhp Scooby. :driver:

Wee bit of a difference :lol:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Garage down our way were doing a white one with a few extras for £10k about 6 months ago.... should have went for it. She is going from a 1.9tdi Ibiza Fr with 130bhp so should shouldnt struggle too much. I think they are one of the best looking cars for the money and white is definetly the colour to go for.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:, its just keeping the car that shiny now


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Agree, the car looks very nice indeed. Nice job.

Chris.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I want one :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, looks great!:thumb:


----------



## evo360 (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks the dogs best colour :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is gorgeous!! love those alloys too. :argie:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

That is an amazing car. :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

the more i see it in the white i made the right choice getting frozen white polished bliss here i come for more products :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks Great, this is the first one I have seen:thumb:

White is defo on it's way back and it suits a lot of modern sporty cars.

Thanks for posting


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job and a lovely looking motor. Am trying to convince the wife to chop her white st (28k and just had first mot so just getting a little old but she loves it,hmm) in for one of these but not having it yet, we will see...


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

gd pics man


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

very nice mate,

i do like the new MK7.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good bud, will have to get myself a das with 203s for my mk6 got a few small marks in mine


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

stunning , defo the best shaped new car on the market now ,, wish i could afford one


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks very nice, really like the mk7 and would love one in white like yours, have you saw the new s1600? same style alloys but in white, looks smart


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Now that the thread has reappeared near the top it's a good excuse to put up some more recent pics with new Stoffler rear diffuser etc.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

ant_s said:


> have you saw the new s1600? same style alloys but in white, looks smart


I'm afraid I don't like the S1600  . I'm not a fan of the stripes or the white wheels, prefer them in silver.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice Rocky. I have a Mk6 Fiesta ST and I fancy something like yours as and when I can afford to change 

Love the pics as well - must try taking some myself at dusk with the car lights on.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

What Power Station is that?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:
> 
> What Power Station is that?


Boddam


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Never noticed how nice these ne Fiestas are before. Live it! The white looks amazing on it too, definitely the best colour.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

had to dig up this thread - thats one stunning ZS chap :thumb:
can't wait to use the werkstat on mine


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks good, take it your from PHD?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunner white cars are fantastic when shiny clean.


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Waiting on my werkstat acrylic kit and my DAS-6 polisher with lake country pads for my frozen white focus ST.. Nice to see what i can expect once they arrive! :argie:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

these shape fiesta's definitely look the best in white... looks great!


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Great finish, congratulations. :thumb:

Such a lovely car to look at. :argie:


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now thats clean fair play mate. The stoffler rear make such a difference to the rear! Have you it lowered in the new pic? Have one of these myself and thinking on putting in the eibachs springs. Cheers gus


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine arrives this week...shame it's my company car


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

ahhhh good ol' Peterhead!

Least there's something clean there! if you're lucky the salty sea spray will keep off it for more than a day! Not to mention the flocks of seagulls which all have the skits...

you'll be kept busy there! 


Looking good, I'll keep an eye out for you when I'm working!


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Getting a MK7 at the end of the month.
Gone for a Titanium 3Dr in white but couldn't get one with a body kit. 
Might have to add one when funds permit.
Have you changed any of the bulbs as they look brighter than usual?
If so, what did you change/use instead?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks really good: Werkstat is pretty hard to beat on white.

Might be worth entering our Show and Shine.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very nice picture, really captures the cars shape well. The power station isn't the prettiest but concentrating on the car it's perfect.

What camera are you using mate?

Also what exhaust system did you choose to go with the diffuser? Car is looking fantastic.

Any vids of the exhaust?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry, never noticed my thread has risen up again. 



Claireeyy said:


> Looks good, take it your from PHD?


Yes, I'm from the bloo toon. 



Gus82 said:


> Now thats clean fair play mate. The stoffler rear make such a difference to the rear! Have you it lowered in the new pic? Have one of these myself and thinking on putting in the eibachs springs. Cheers gus


Yes my car is lowered on -35mm H&R springs. I initially thought about Eibachs too however saw some pics of both sets fitted to Mk7's and reckoned the H&R's sat that wee bit lower and the stance just looked right on them too. :thumb:



Jonay said:


> ahhhh good ol' Peterhead!
> 
> Least there's something clean there! if you're lucky the salty sea spray will keep off it for more than a day! Not to mention the flocks of seagulls which all have the skits...
> 
> ...


Yes Peterhead does have lovely weather and wildlife ........ NOT!! :lol:



Morph78 said:


> Have you changed any of the bulbs as they look brighter than usual?
> If so, what did you change/use instead?


I've changed most of my bulbs apart from the headlight bulbs. Most of them are called refractor 501 xenon white LED bulbs from ebay seller warden_jp (something like that).



gally said:


> What camera are you using mate?
> 
> Also what exhaust system did you choose to go with the diffuser? Car is looking fantastic.
> 
> Any vids of the exhaust?


Camera is a Sony DSC-P72 on it's lowest setting, probably well updated nowadays as it's a few years old. Would recommend a Sony. :thumb:

My exhaust is a custom made twin 4" Powerflow back box only and I'm afraid I've no vids of it. 

Stephen.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Another excuse for a couple of newer pics. :lol:


























Stephen.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Have to agree mate it def sits well on the h&r springs, ill have to go with the eibach springs because they dont affect my warranty  lol, yours is one of the nicest ive seen so far! :thumb:


----------

